# TTOC - Devon raids Cornwall. 20th February



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Here we go then, the first meet of the year will be a drive across the frontier into Cornwall for a Sunday lunch here:

http://www.jubilee-inn.co.uk/

Date:  20th Feb 2011

Route: For those coming from the East; Meet at Torpoint and then via Sheviock & Looe

After lunch: 
Return via: Liskeard, Callington, Saltash
OR: Liskeard, Callington, Tavistock, yelverton
OR: a loop further West via Lostwithiel, St Austell, Bodmin, Liskeard, Saltash.

Please indicate if you would like to come along stating which of the dates you prefer. Note that I will need to make the table booking 1 week prior so post up by 12 February. The Inn will reserve parking spaces for us too. 

*Attending:*

brittan
j8keith + 1 
NJBTT + 1
Nigel's mate (new TT owner) +1
T3RBO


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, both dates are fine for us, but Penny may have a slight"hangover"on the 6th.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

20th February is the only date Michelle and I can POSSIBLY make at the moment.

I need to find out if I'm working that weekend before we can commit 100%.

Let you as soon as I can.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

20th Feb is the only date I can make


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds a nice little run 

20th would also be better for me :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Time to set the date as 20th February then. 

First post updated so would those who have asked for this date please confirm.

A few more people wouldn't go amiss to make up a decent sized group.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Do you fancy meeting up with other TT enthusiasts?

Do you want to show off your car or talk about its mods to people who won't fall asleep?

Do you want to drive local roads, have some banter, food or drinks?

If so make yourself known. 

We be a friendly bunch, just not that many heads above the parapet at the moment. 

Brian


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Bri,
Having hernia op on the 9th Feb,  so will be able to tell you if available nearer the date. Is there a tuition day for machine polishing in march? or was I dreaming this? Sad if I was!!!!!!!!! 

Cheers mate

Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

paulnlowe said:


> Hi Bri,
> Having hernia op on the 9th Feb,  so will be able to tell you if available nearer the date. Is there a tuition day for machine polishing in march? or was I dreaming this? Sad if I was!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers mate
> ...


Hi Paul, good to hear from you, hope the "op" goes OK, remember not to laugh too much afterwards


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Brian, I'm not going to make this one I'll be driving up to Aberdeen on the 20th


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

paulnlowe said:


> Hi Bri,
> Having hernia op on the 9th Feb,  so will be able to tell you if available nearer the date. Is there a tuition day for machine polishing in march? or was I dreaming this? Sad if I was!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers mate
> ...


We'll make a big "No laughing" sign for you Paul. :lol: Ooops!
Sean did post up something doing in March but I can't find it; maybe he deleted it?



Diveratt said:


> Hi Brian, I'm not going to make this one I'll be driving up to Aberdeen on the 20th


Thanks for letting me know Kev.  Hope to see you next time.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nobody else for this? :?

Conformations and numbers by next weekend please everyone which is when I intend to make the booking. 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Nobody else for this? :?
> 
> Conformations and numbers by next weekend please everyone which is when I intend to make the booking. 8)


We will be there Brian, you know what Penny is like when food is involved  
Where do you propose that we meet up :?:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

I've sorted my weekend off so I'd like to confirm Michelle and I will be there.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Keith and Nigel, OP updated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We'll probably meet up on the Devon side of the Torpoint ferry.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope all went well today Paul, I'm sure that we can knock up some " NO LARFIN" signs for you. :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'll be making the booking this weekend or Monday at the latest so last chance for any more people to join in.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

UPDATE

Table booked for lunch at 1230 here: http://www.jubilee-inn.co.uk/

Torpoint to Pelynt route: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... 04737&z=18

*Please zoom in to the start point on the Plymouth side of the Tamar. There is very little suitable parking at the ferry except for the queue lanes so we'll meet up by the Royal Fleet Club, departing from there at 1045 to catch the 1100 ferry.*

An hour's journey should get us to the Jubilee Inn for 1200 in time for a pre-lunch drink and we should have reserved parking for us at the far end of the car park.

If you have a PMR please bring it with you.

Return route: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... 8a478&z=11

Just one option for the return journey. We can discuss exactly which route to take over lunch.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good Brian, roll on Sunday 
Have you arranged dry, sunny, warm weather :?:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

That's all cool Brian

See you on Sunday!!!

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry but due to a family emergency I am not able to make this.

Brian/Kevin PM sent.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Hope all went well today Paul, I'm sure that we can knock up some " NO LARFIN" signs for you. :lol:


Hi Keith, sorry for post delay! All went well......I think!!!! :? You are right...no lauffing, sneezing etc mate!! Hope all goes well for your trip over in Gods county!!!!!!! :wink:

Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Paul, glad it all went OK, hope to see you on our next trip out, we need the numbers to make a "convoy of TT's" 8) 8) 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Brian for organising another great drive around the lanes, you even managed to sort out the weather. I won't expand on the passport control incident , caused a few :lol: :lol: :lol: . Good to catch up with you Nigel & Michelle, (nice new set of wheels Nigel, 8) I'll have to start working on Penny, so that I can up-date  ). Good to meet you Des, hope that you will be able to attend more of our meets.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who turned up today, hope you all enjoyed the drive and lunch. 

Some good ideas discussed for future meets so keep your eyes on the events section and if you think you are not on my "meet PM" list drop me a note so I can include you.

Nigel has become yet another to make the move from Mk1 to Mk2 having seen the light with a very nice Dolphin Grey V6. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Passport Keith? Yup, my new one arrived yesterday. :roll:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for organising a great run out again Brian

i'm glad you all liked my new baby!!!!

here's a couple of pics of our small gang in the pub car park.............



















all the best

nigel


----------

